# Coping With Chronic Pain: The Healing Power Of Animals



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Another great article that came to me via Co-Cure. I thought I'd share it, in case any others here have found the magical power of pets!







****************************************Coping with Chronic Pain: The Healing Power of Animals 09-07-2005By Nancy GordonAs any person with chronic pain knows, the search for relief is often as unending and discouraging as the pain itself. This article may provide an insight into a unique and pleasurable pain management resource that I stumbled upon several years ago involving a rare breed of dog. In fact, our story carries such a heartwarming and innovative use of dogs that Animal Planet asked to feature it in a half hour show entitled "That's My Baby/Toasterâ€. The episode films the story of how this amazing dog changed my life path, and enabled me to make lemonade out of lifeâ€™s lemons.Read this article athttp://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=6681


----------

